# feel confused ..



## Schill (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been married about 3 years and together 12 with my wife. I' left home about 6 weeks ago now. Staying at my Dad's place. 

The issue I have, is I have to go back at some point, put the house up for sale and go our separate ways. But I just can't quite get over the hump. She is a manipulator to a tee, and I'm not always aware of my emotions, feelings which she certainly has taken advantage over the years.

The issue, I find myself checking my mail and texts to see if she texted me. I've told her NC until I am ready to talk, she broke it a couple times already, and I reminded her.  She has done a few things already that were part of the issues I've had. (Niece lived with us 1.5 years is now in a foster home and went to counseling on her own)

I have lost all trust and respect for her, feel it has been the same way towards me for years but she had been coasting. I have given her the, 'feel like we're just roommates' speech many times.

Could the checking the texts and emails just a habit? Sometimes I wonder if I moved out for a reaction. I feel that I already have both feet out the door, emotionally. But the confusion makes it all that much tougher.


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

I am pro marriage but a novice for sure. My wife is leaving me. Anyway I think you should tell her you are filing for divorce and see how she responds. It doesn't sound that bad from what you have posted and if she is willing to work on the marriage maybe you can save it.

Good luck.


----------

